# Eclipse Workspace gemeinsam Nutzen -> keine .project Datei



## feinperligekohlensaeure (21. Okt 2015)

Moin zusammen,
warum löscht Eclipse mir bei einer gemeinsamen Nutzung des Workspaces alle meine .project Dateien? Ich benutze von meiner Uni die Owncloud für den gemeinsamen Workspace. Eigentlich war es so gedacht, dass ich von Arbeit, Home und Laptop dann keine unnötigen Schiebereien (USB Stick etc.) habe und nur noch die Projekte öffnen / importieren kann... 

Was mache ich falsch / wie kann ich es beheben..?
Danke schon mal und beste Grüße!!


----------



## lam_tr (22. Okt 2015)

Bist du sicher dass Eclipse deine .Project Dateien löscht. Es hört sich sehr merkwürdig an. Normalerweise kannst du problemlos die Projekte in ein x-beliebiges Eclipse anzeigen / importieren.


----------

